# Problems with old decals



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* I purchased this Glidden Thunderbird from ebay... The model kit was unopened and in great shape, just old... I began to apply the decals and started having problems... Getting the decals off the sheets is the first problem. 2nd is some mucky stuff stays on the transparent part of the decal that has to be cleaned off very carefully with a paint brush... 3rd is they wrinkle something awfull when applied, even using solv-a-set...

Any suggestions ?*


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

looks pretty good!


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

I've found that dry up so bad that they wont release well and leave a film like you mentioned. Try putting them in a cigar humidor for a week or so before using them. they work like new after that.


----------

